# M1 Garand ammo for sale (AP)



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have some M1 Garand ammo for sale in the Barter Board for anyone who is interested.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...565-wts-wwii-m2-ap-220rd-sealed-spam-can.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...0-loose-rounds-wwii-ap-m2-black-tip-ammo.html


----------

